# 1968 Lemans Rear end gears



## sknight751 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 1968 Lemans. I have the original sales sheet that shows that the car was ordered with a 350 2V, 4 speed, and Safe-T-Track differential. How can I tell what gears are in the rear end? 

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check this thread.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/gto-gear-ratios-16289/


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

sknight751 said:


> I have a 1968 Lemans. I have the original sales sheet that shows that the car was ordered with a 350 2V, 4 speed, and Safe-T-Track differential. How can I tell what gears are in the rear end?
> 
> Thanks


First I would verify you have a '68 rearend. Check the date code which is located to the right of the cover, top right on the housing. My code is upside down. I have a '71 rearend. It should read like, d158. "8" being '68. If it is a '68, there should be a 2 letter axle code stamped on the back drivers side of the axle tube. Here's a list of codes and ratio's.

Non Safe-T-Track :

WB -2.56
WC - 2.78
WD - 2.93
WE - 3.08
WF - 3.23
WG - 3.36
WH - 3.55
WK - 3.90

Safe-T-Track :

YB - 2.56
YC - 2.98
YD - 2.93
YE - 3.08
YF - 3.23
ZG - 3.36
ZH - 3.55
ZK - 3.90
ZL - 4.33

If it's not a '68, post the year and I can tell you where the code is located. They stamped them in different spots for different years. I have the ratios for the other years too.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Jack the car up, turn the driveshaft and count the revolutions compared to the tire. 3 turns of the driveshaft to 1 turn of the tire is a 3.0 rear gear. Both tires up for a posi, 1 tire up for an open rear. Codes are good, but someone may have changed gears.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Jack the car up, turn the driveshaft and count the revolutions compared to the tire. 3 turns of the driveshaft to 1 turn of the tire is a 3.0 rear gear. Both tires up for a posi, 1 tire up for an open rear. Codes are good, but someone may have changed gears.


That's not exactly right. If it's a posi unit, then both tires must be off the ground and you rotate the tires one full revolution counting the # of times the drive shaft turns. 
If it's an open rear end, then you only jack one tire off the ground, but you must rotate that one tire TWO full revolutions counting the drive shaft revolutions for the gear ratio. This info is in the thread link I posted above.


----------

